# Honey's Surgery for Mast Cell Tumor



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Our Honey will have surgery to remove a mast cell tumor on her chin tomorrow. She had one removed from her chest when she was 4 years old and that went well. She has had many lumps checked and removed since then and I guess it has finally caught up to us again. She will be 9 next month. Please pray that it goes well and they get it with clean margins. She has had multiple health problems, but we are not ready to be without her. 

Here is a picture of her with her favorite things -- Frisbees and shoes.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am praying earnestly for this tumor removal to be successful. My heart goes out to you dear.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending positive vibes for clean margins..


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Praying for a safe and successful surgery!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Sending prayers for your beautiful Honey!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sending thoughts and prayers for a successful surgery, and many more Honey filled years!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Good luck Honey!!
Prayers of love, light and strength have been sent for you precious girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your beautiful girl Honey.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sending positive vibes out for your beautiful girl. Please keep us posted on how she gets on.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I have the James Bond moving song "goldfinger" going through my head, instead as "clean margins"..... Good luck, I'm sure it will go well.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Honey got through her surgery okay. I'm waiting to hear when I can pick her up. I can't wait to have her home. We will have to wait for the results to come back to find out about margins. I am just so glad that the surgery is over and she will be home soon. 
Thanks for everyone who prayed.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm glad to read that she will be home soon.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

So glad the surgery went well, and she will be in her home soon.
My continued thoughts and prayers for a good test result.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Praying very hard for good results!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Good luck with Honey, she's beautiful. I hope you get good test results.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm glad Honey's surgery went well and also hope she has clean margins all is well. She is a lovely blond girl.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thoughts coming your way for benign results, and a full recovery for Honey!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the prayers. Honey is home and doing well. She ate a little and slept a lot. Now we just have to do the wait for the results.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Glad to hear she's doing well. I'm sure we'll all be with you in praying for positive results to come back soon!


----------



## Apesan (Aug 23, 2013)

(((hugs))) sending good thoughts for clean margins your way. I know (firsthand) how scary this is. I hope Honey comes through the surgery well and that all is good. Hang in there...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Glad to hear she came through the surgery well and is doing good.

Prayers for good results, wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Update on Honey -- We got the results of Honey's tests today. *Clean margins*. The vet says she thinks she will be fine. We will go in a week to get the stitches out and then Honey will be happy that she can play Frisbee again. Thanks to everyone for your prayers. It has been a long week.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is great news !!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Just read this thread. Great news for Honey!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Honey*

So glad for Honey and you!!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Great news! Very happy for Honey (and you!).


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great news! Hope that Honey is out playing frisbee very soon, bet she can't wait!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Some how I missed this. So happy for you all that it turned out well! Get that Frisbee all tuned up for her!


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Clean margins....hooray!!! So happy to read good MCT news. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Wonderful to read the great news for Honey!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing your post. I am so very glad Honey's surgery went well and you received results of clean margins. Great news!!! Now looking forward to Honey playing Frisbee!!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm just catching up on this thread. So happy to read about your excellent news!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Yay! FANTASTIC news for you and Honey!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Wonderful! So happy for you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yay- Fantastic news!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Fantastic! You must be so relieved!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Terrific results. So happy when someone beats MCT.

Start feeding some coconut oil and shredded coconut, curcumin, astrogalus and vitamines A, E, and D. Some blanched, but essentially raw, chicken is a good thing too.


Max


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, that is good news! I'm happy for you and Honey.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

PrincessDaisy said:


> Terrific results. So happy when someone beats MCT.
> 
> Start feeding some coconut oil and shredded coconut, curcumin, astrogalus and vitamines A, E, and D. Some blanched, but essentially raw, chicken is a good thing too.
> 
> ...


I used to give her coconut oil. I will have to start that again. I just read something about turmeric (curcumin) for people and will have to try that too. Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone. It has been such a relief to have a little good news. There has been so much bad news on the forum and I just found out that a very dear friend has colon cancer (again) and either had a stroke or has a tumor in her brain. Sometimes life gets very tough. I am so happy about Honey, but sometimes it is hard to celebrate the happiness in the middle of so much sadness.


----------

